# holey rock



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

well i got some holey rock from some land and now I want to put a piece or two in my tank, but I dont know how to properly clean and bleach it??? does anyone know how to properly bleach the rock?


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Out of curiosity, where did you find it exactly? I'm not sure how to properly clean it myself, I know Dach does.. if anything I'll ask him tomorrow or I'm sure someone here will respond soon.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

just in some open land. i like to look around at things im still a big kid at heart! and I live in central texas.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm scared of bleach for aquarium stuff. If the rocks are small enough, just boil them in water. If they're too big for that, try soaking them in a vinegar/water solution; make sure to rinse them a lot after that though. Hydrogen peroxide works well too. Boiling is the easiest though IMO.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Agreed i boil anything that i didnt get from a fish store. I use a propane powered deep fryer myself you can boil about 25lb at a time.


----------

